# How to have two displays display different things from same PC?



## MillburyAuditorium (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello everyone,

A little off topic, sorry.

Well, I am looking to have two computer screens, the one on my laptop, and an LCD plugged into the laptop. Is there anyway I could, without a dual screen graphics cards, display a video on the external monitor, whilst doing something else, like using an audio program on the laptop screen, but not having it shown on the external?

I own a little DJ business and I would like to show a video logo or like, the visualizer on most audio programs on a screen on the table/hanging and have it running off of the PC I use to run the audio from, but have the external screen showing, what I am doing?

Or am I going to have to live with making it in advance and getting a DVD player?

Thank you!


----------



## cprted (Sep 27, 2009)

If you go into your display options, you should be able to de-select 'mirror displays' or whatever the PC term is.


----------



## Footer (Sep 27, 2009)

It depends on your video card. If you have built in intel graphics, odds are you can't do dual display. Some cards will let you, but not all. If you are not given the option, odds are you can not do it. You are looking for "extend my desktop onto this display".


----------



## MillburyAuditorium (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, I know that I can have two displays running at the same time, was watching some movies on my TV with it once, but like, Monitor 2 would not display things like the tool bar etc, which is good for what I want.


----------



## Footer (Sep 27, 2009)

MillburyAuditorium said:


> Well, I know that I can have two displays running at the same time, was watching some movies on my TV with it once, but like, Monitor 2 would not display things like the tool bar etc, which is good for what I want.



Then you have your answer. Click and drag the window to the other screen and your done.


----------



## MillburyAuditorium (Sep 27, 2009)

oh 0.0 I didn't realize I could do it like that xD Thank you.


----------



## NickVon (Sep 28, 2009)

little more indepth info

Mirror/Clone treats your monitors as the same thing and is literaly just double in image to another video out source.

Extend Desktop (windows term/ and ATI/ INTEL)
Dual View (Nvidia)

The above, actually processes the displays as seperate entites, allowing "usually" differenent resolutions/ backgrounds/ (changing of opengl directX settings) per display, etc.

once you have set up displays as extended/dualview, other programs that use such functionality will give you options for their use. 

Powerpoint: Presenter veiw will be active as a option
Screenmonkey: Will allow you to use its functionalilty on the secondary monitor.
Windows: Can be set up to automaticaly open programs on specific monitors if both monitors are for "personal viewing" and not "showing to audience"


----------



## LightingPenguin (Sep 29, 2009)

Google is your friend
This and This


----------



## ninjanoob9628 (Aug 15, 2013)

if your like me and have a laptop all you need to do is go to connect to an external display then go extend displays. then get the window you want and drag it to the other screen


----------



## zmb (Aug 15, 2013)

Keep in mind that many TV monitors apply some sort of crop factor. I tried out my Lenovo laptop connected to a Sharp TV over HDMI and the top part of a window in Windows with the program name and minimize/maximize/exit buttons along with the bottom gets cropped off. I haven't had time find if there's a setting on the TV, Intel's integrated graphics, or in AMD Discrete graphics to fix the issue.


----------



## Bubby4j (Aug 15, 2013)

zmb said:


> Keep in mind that many TV monitors apply some sort of crop factor. I tried out my Lenovo laptop connected to a Sharp TV over HDMI and the top part of a window in Windows with the program name and minimize/maximize/exit buttons along with the bottom gets cropped off. I haven't had time find if there's a setting on the TV, Intel's integrated graphics, or in AMD Discrete graphics to fix the issue.



99% of the time it's a setting on the TV, most TVs, even new ones, have a feature called "overscan" which will crop the very edges off. Go into the TV's menus and disable it. The only reason you might want it is if you connect an analog signal such as a VHS player.


----------

